# 4wk baby w/2 splayed legs



## Mercury (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello, I don't raise pigeons, but I also don't hate them. I don't know much about them, but what I've been trying to wade through on the net for the last week. I may try to take pictures because i see you all ask for them to help out with problems  this little pigeon about 3 weeks old, left his nest above my balcony, and landed on my balcony last week. both of his legs are splayed out to the sides, and although he does move them and his feet, his toes are curled in also. he landed 6 days ago, both of his parents come to feed him on he balcony. my neighbor contacted some rescue place, and they told her to bring him in, and they would put him out of his misery, or we could try hobbling his legs ourselves. so I started looking online, 4 days ago we used surgical tape to bind his legs together, and placed him in a doughnut thing. his parents still came to feed him. he started trying to hop around, but his feet were obviously still very crooked. yesterday his nestmate left the nest, and is now staying on the balcony with the injured baby (we refer to him as lou) the healthy baby spent all day with lou on the balcony today. lou hopped out of the litter boxish tray he was in. early in the evening, I found both parents and the other baby encouraging lou to fly, and he was trying, almost scooched off the balcony. so, i untaped his legs and guess what? they are no better. I did re-tape them. here are my questions, please help if you can. please keep in mind, while I wish this bird no harm, and he's real cute, I can't and won't just keep him.

A) can anyone recommend anyone in northern michigan who may be interested in taking the pigeon?
B) is it more humane to let him be put down, is he young enough to be kept in captivity by someone if someone wants him? 
B1)can he survive in the wild or even learn to fly if his legs are not corrected?
C) if he was around 23 days old when we taped his legs, how long should they stay hobbled, (i see now some good ideas for straightening and splinting his feet too)
D) how long are his parents going to hang around feeding him, waiting to teach him stuff, while his legs heal, if they will, now that the other baby has left the nest.
E) is the healthy baby limiting itself and hanging out with the hurt bay longer than it should? 
these are beautiful large grey pigeons with black stripes on their wings and irridescent colors on their necks, but they are wild birds. I don't want to tame this one, but he lets me pick him up to check his feet, he doesn't peck, 
I don't know where to draw the line between giving him a chance and making him someones pet. if you pigeon experts say he is going to be miserable then I believe you, if you can point me to someone who is better able to help him than I am, great.


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

I had a hatchling with one splayed leg. After several vet visits and weeks of different taping arrangements he died of a lung infection. He was unable to stand normally and was very difficult to keep clean and dry. Heart breaking to watch the little guy. It's a tough job and can take months. Good luck.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Where are you? I am in Northeast Michigan, in the Tawas Area. Let me know please! Maybe I can help you......The poor little guy...Do you know if its a feral? Can you post a picture? PLEASE write back!!*


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Mercury,

Thanks for your concern for this little guy.

Although I have not dealt with splayed leg myself, there are other on the forum that have. In the meantime here are some links and photos that may be helpful to you.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=159495&postcount=1

Some stories and photos on splayed legs:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/splayed-twisted-leg-38857.html
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/splayed-legs-help-10978.html
http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/193589827zTYswz

Photos of this guy would be useful if you can.

Good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## Mercury (Jun 2, 2010)

well. when I left for work this morning all 4 pigeons were on the balcony. but when I got home this evening, all 4 were gone. unfortunately i see the parents and 1 healthy baby on the balcony above us. the children have searched the yard and bushes for the injured bird, but are unable to find him. this morning he was flapping his wings hard, and managed to lift off for a couple feet, but the balcony is walled in, and I really didn't think he could clear the wall with his legs so badly twisted. i wish i was more optimistic about his future.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Mercury, in the morning, if you could, watch the parents closely, they may be able to lead you, or give you a clue to just where this this little guy may be. He could have glided a bit of a distance, so may not be as close as you think. Have another look for him a little further out, and close by as well for that matter, perhaps even on a lower balcony, plus they can hide themselves quite well when they want. Thanks for caring.

Karyn


----------



## Mercury (Jun 2, 2010)

yes, we will keep an eye out for him today still. thanks to everyone for the advice.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 2, 2010)

well, I actually found the baby. he survived the night, and I heard him fluttering underneath of the balcony just now. When I went down to find him, I saw him fly about 20 feet, and he got almost 5 feet off the ground. but then he landed and I still caught him. So I removed the tape from his feet, and put him back on the balcony safe from predators. I'm going to try to take his picture, if someone could explain to me how to upload pics here.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 2, 2010)

his right leg splays out and back pretty badly stilll when he tries to stand. he can't support his weight on his own legs and feet, but they do all move.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 2, 2010)

this was taken the first day lou arrived.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 2, 2010)

most of the time he sits in this doughnut type spot, there are paper towels under him that I can change. he seems to be most comfortable this way, if he sits flat on the couch or ground he is constantly fluttering trying to get comfortable (i think)


----------



## Mercury (Jun 2, 2010)

this is also today, i feel like taping his upper legs for the 4 days may have helped him, at least with 1 leg, the lsft upper leg is better, but both lower legs are still crooked as far as I can tell (again, I really don't know jack about pigeons) 
so he is going to fly off again, is it better for him to fly natural like this, of should I try to re-tape his legs before he goes? I was using nexcare gentle paper tape, with gauze to block the legs about an inch apart. I read somewhere that in the wild he may be able to chew off the tape when he needs to, and I know the adhesive will dissolve fairly easily in water. 
ok, you got your pics  I figure if I'm lucky the baby will stay on the balcony the next 21 hours, but it is only 10am here, so he may still take back off today. advice please?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You have to keep him inside while he is taped and take care of him.

The legs need to be taped in the sitting position underneath his body, so both legs are folded and feet and legs (below the knee) are neatly on the ground.

If the tape isn't enough, you can also use a bowl a size that will force and restrict the legs underneath him, but not too tight against his body. Also, tupperware shelf liner is wonderful to use underneath them to give them traction.

You can also use cardboard under the feet if he can't keep the feet flat on the ground underneath him. Position them correctly and tape them down.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 2, 2010)

well, the thing is, I can't take him inside. I accept thaat is what is best for him, but I'm not going to keep him, even for a little while. I think I understand the how of taping his legs, thanks to all of the great suggestions and pictures on this site, but my biggest questions then are
A) does anyone know anyone who wants to come and get this bird from Petoskey Michigan to give him the help he really needs.
and or
B) assuming he is going to fly away, is it better that he go with his legs taped or not?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Mercury, if he can stay outside, are you willing to try and help him?

Could you look after him for a bit while we try and find you some help?

Without some help his chances are very poor, his legs taped together while helpful to fix his legs, will doom him in the wild.

Karyn


----------



## Mercury (Jun 2, 2010)

yep, he's ok on my balcony (we use the air conditioner anyway! ) and his parents and sibling are still keeping him company, i put water out for him, and tried to dip his beak in a little, don't know if he figured it out or not. i think his parents may still be feeding him, I know they were 2 days ago anyway. I may have to get him some feed tomorrow. He didn't fly away again today, and the healthy baby came back to stay by him. I have issues with making him more of a pet, since I am unwilling to keep him as one. if someone else can get him and give him a good home, great. he is very gentle, and has never tried to peck me or anything. 
I know his legs being taped is a detriment to him in the wild, but at least the paper tape seemed to me the best choice.
one of his legs is very twisted, looks to my inexperienced eye like he needs more of a splint.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 2, 2010)

oh, can anyone tell me what Kind of pigeon he is?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Mercury, he is a feral pigeon and because of his coloring would be called a "blue bar".

Mercury I am going to help you the best I can, hopefully I will get others in volved as well. What I would like you to do tonight is tape his legs together as in this photo: http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/1193591190044786621MuWGtk

Afterward, I would like you tape the tips of his wings together. To do this make sure both wing tips are above and over his tail, pull the tips together and put about 1" of tape around them. We can't risk loosing him again over your balcony with his legs taped. His father will hopefully still come and feed him while his legs are being corrected. I know it's going to be a bit of a mess, but if you could pick up some wild bird seed and spread a few onces around a day it would be good, as this will keep his father around and will show the little guy, while eating the seeds, how to self feed, water in a dish would be good as well as his father will show him how to drink. Do this for now, until perhaps we find out if there is a rehabber in your neck of the woods.

Karyn


----------



## Mercury (Jun 2, 2010)

good idea about taping his wings together, I did try to do that, but he is apparently strong, 3 times he still got his wings apart, after a lot of straining. I hope, since he stayed all day today, that he will voluntarily hang out a while longer. I will get him some seed tomorrow, and he has the water. I have tried my best to tape his legs, have searched many images, read many stories, seen great ideas. the problem is also that the one leg twists so much, i think splints would be better for it, but that's too vet-y for me to attempt. I felt like the 4 days or so in the beginning had a big impact on him, so hopefully these few more will help a bit more. he doesn't appear lonely or stressed out at least. and if he manages to leave the balcony again, i'm sure the kids and I will do our best to round him back up. I suspect because of the 24 hours or so that he spent away, his wings seem much stronger. I liked the idea of taping his ffet flat, somewhere I read they taped them right to a perch. but I fear he will try so hard to get loose, he may hurt himself worse.
the only person I know in the area who keeps pigeons does so in conjunction with soft-mouthed dog training, not really an ideal situation for him I know.
my neighbor was in cotact with some rescue people from our area, they told her they would euthanize him.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Mercury, all we can do is try our best for him. You may need to do the taping of his legs in a bit of a progression, a little closer every day day until they are close together like the image. At night, when it's very dark, if you could place him in the bowel that you had him in in one of the photos you posted, with his legs tucked under him it would be very helpful.

With taping the wing tips, we are kinda' between a rock and a hard place with this, I have had to do this before and you're right, they can get out of it sometimes. I solved this by using white making tape, it has a very good grip, make it a little wide than the 1" i suggested before. He is close to the age where he will just disappear one day, if the wings are not taped, with his legs taped, as I said before this would certainly be a death sentence for him.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Mercury,

This youngster's Splay Legs can still be an easy enough fix of got on now with a proper appliance-diorthotic...please review the methods seen in the links.

Taping Wings would be no good, and he would only end up falling over on his side and struggling.


He needs to be taken care of and fed by a person now, for the duration of his Leg issue being resolved, which will be three to four Weeks, maybe five weeks worth.


Legs in the 'Sponge', and or that PLUS a compression brace between the lower Legs, with the Legs stablized in a for-them normal sitting position...so this may mean some Tape or Gause wrapped round for the Legs to be stable under him and in a right position.


The Pigeon then is kept in a confining but soft and comfortable manner, say, like a small lidless low sided Box with rumpled Toweling around him so he does not fall over...and, if possible, making friends with him ( easy to do once feeding him! ) and keeping him close and somewhat interacted with so he does not get overly bored and fidgety and or depressed.


Hand Feeding with Seeds ( easy to do via a 'Fingers' held like a Funnel...( more details on that later if you like )...and for him to have his little poops and butt looked after since he will not be able to move around to poop and stay clean very well while in the Brace and confinement arrange.


Phil
lv


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Mercury, Phil has experience with fixing splayed legs, seems the wing taping is not the best idea. What is wrong with this bird is correctable, is there anyway we could get you to bring this little guy in a for a little while until his legs are fixed. We will then help you to release him back to the wild.

Karyn


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Mercury...this is really fixable but it must be done now. There is no time to waste. Surgical tape is not the best because it's difficult to remove. The best kind of tape, is the kind that sticks to itself. If taped correctly, this condition can correct in a short amount of time. The tape does need to be checked and readjusted at least every other day.
I am happy to talk you through it if you'll call me or, you can private message me your phone number and I will call you. I may be able to help you find someone that can take the baby.
503-957-8505


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It would also help to know where exactly where you are located so I can work on tracking down a rehabber.
I do have a listing for a veterinarian in Northern Michigan, that has a wildlife fund but I don't know how close they are to you. Here's the contact info anyway.

Dr. Bridgette Daginais
Country Garden Veterinary Clinic
4491 S. Jackson Rd.
Jackson, MI 49201
517-783-5851
This clinic has a wildlife fund.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

> A) does anyone know anyone who wants to come and get this bird from Petoskey Michigan to give him the help he really needs.


Charis, thanks for helping out. This is Mercury's quote above of where he is located from an earlier post.

Karyn


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you...the clinic I posted is a long ways away from you.

Have you tried this method for the splay leg? Forgive me in advance if you have. I haven't read every single post in this thread.

http://www.parrotparrot.com/splay/


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Sometimes - if the Legs are twisted, or if the Legs are too dis-similar in their being 'out' or off, a particular Bird needs to have an appliance like the usual 'Sponge Rubber' Brace which will keep the upper Legs a right distance apart and hopefully centered, and, an additional one lower, which needs to be a lot less bulky for the Bird to be able to sit or lay down normally, to keep the Lower Ankle area say, the right distance apart.

The lower one can be a folded piece of narrow Cardboard, bent into a sort of mild curve, padded on the ends with cotton or Kleenex, with a folded ribbon of paper Towel around all, then Taped...this to keep the rest of the Legs from being way out or way in, or one out and one in, or whatever.

Sometimes just the simple 'Sponge Rubber' Brace is all that is needed...nice work when you can get it..!

If the usual Brace is not enough, then the lower one needs to be done also.


The Bird then needs to be kept in a padded thing deep enough for comfort, and monitored often to make sure nothing has gone awry, for a few weeks for the Legs to accept the new set.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks for all the replies. I'm sorry, but no, I can't move him inside, even for a little while. His family all lives outside of the apartment complex, in and around the balconies and under the peaks of the roof. 
the surgical tape does stick loosely to itself, and I have been re-adjusting it every couple of days. This morning he was supporting his weight on his feet, which I thought was good. I'm hesitant to use any of the sponge or splint methods, or hardier tape, because I think he will fly away still, and I wanted to use something I was certain he could get off in the wild. I think he likes it here, he did make it back (almost) to the balcony after his wild day out.
we are in Petoskey, if anyone near here would like him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mercury said:


> thanks for all the replies. I'm sorry, but no, I can't move him inside, even for a little while. His family all lives outside of the apartment complex, in and around the balconies and under the peaks of the roof.
> the surgical tape does stick loosely to itself, and I have been re-adjusting it every couple of days. This morning he was supporting his weight on his feet, which I thought was good. I'm hesitant to use any of the sponge or splint methods, or hardier tape, because* I think he will fly away still, and I wanted to **use something I was certain he could get off in the wild.* I think he likes it here, he did make it back (almost) to the balcony after his wild day out.
> we are in Petoskey, if anyone near here would like him.


Anything you put on him like that will cause his death if he flies off. You cannot be sure that anything will come off eventually. Tape can cut off his circulation and cause him to loose his legs. That is one reason that he must be kept and monitored. Also, if his legs need more splinting than just the tape, then you aren't really helping him, if he doesn't get that also to straighten out his feet. He will still be crippled. Poor thing.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 2, 2010)

well it rained here today, and the baby stayed on the balcony. his sibling is still keeping him company, I don't think it strays too far yet, and the parents are still around, feeding the babies. 
when I got home, the bird had apparently jumped into the bowl of water, and the adhesive on the tape on his legs came loose, so his legs were free, I've taped him up again. I hear you guys, I'm not cutting off his circulation.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I am in Northeast Michigan, wish I could help some how!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Anything you put on him like that will cause his death if he flies off. You cannot be sure that anything will come off eventually. Tape can cut off his circulation and cause him to loose his legs. That is one reason that he must be kept and monitored. Also, if his legs need more splinting than just the tape, then you aren't really helping him, if he doesn't get that also to straighten out his feet. He will still be crippled. Poor thing.


Jay3, I wish I could do something, just cause, I am here in Michigan. I feel so bad for this little guy......... I wish the best for him.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Mercury, a solution for now, came to me while driving home today. We need to tape just one wing to itself. Take the wing on the side he has his best strength on, extend it a bit away from his body and run some tape around it so he cannot extend the flight feathers on that wing. I want you to, starting at the first outer flight feather, to count in 10 feathers and tape these together. This way he will still still be able to extend the wing and exercise, balance and use it prop himself up, but not fly. I just tried it on one of my guys and it works well. This way we will not lose him, and Dad will feed. Keep up the taping on the legs, put him in a nest at night, legs under him, seeds and water out for them and let's see what happens.

Karyn


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

rackerman said:


> Jay3, I wish I could do something, just cause, I am here in Michigan. I feel so bad for this little guy......... I wish the best for him.


rackerman, how far is he from you. Would it be possible for you guys to meet and maybe you take the bird. We could guide you with the taping of the legs and such, and the bird would be safe.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

I like this solution of taping just one wing. I love how the whole family is still behind this guy. I hope that carries on for awhile still.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 2, 2010)

update, the pigeon is still on the balcony. he flew down today for awhile, but I found him under the balcony again this evening. I tried to boost him up to our balcony, and although he could aim for it fine, he couldn't stick the landingon the rail. I have provided food for him and his family. still hoping for the best.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Mercury, you weren't clear whether you taped his one wing up to keep him from getting away, use tape that will not easily come off if it gets wet. Glad he's hanging tight and good, with the food and water.

Karyn


----------



## Mercury (Jun 2, 2010)

well, when I taped the feathers on one wing, he got very agitated, wouldn't settle down, and the other baby was pecking at the tape. after about 20 minutes I gave up and took off the tape.
Today, We have taped his feet flat to a piece of cardboard, as the one foot still twists and he can't stand right. one of his legs is looking so much better, but that foot is still kind of messed up. I doubt if he is going to fly away taped to this cardboard, but he has been trying to hop around too much on it, eating up a bunch of seed I have on the porch for him. (he won't seem to eat it out of a dish, just when it is scattered all over) I can see the one really bad foot is twisted under the tape already, so after it gets dark I plan to re-position his feet and attach them more securely.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Mercury, do you think you can post a photo of how you got him set up and taped. With the wing taping, I just did a bunch of trials with one of my guys again. A few feathers makes a big difference in whether they are able to fly, so what ended up satisfying me was to tape both wings up. If you count 8 primary flight feathers in, from the first outer one, then measure up 5 1/2" - 6", now draw the feathers over one another like a fan, into a little feather stack and tape them together. At this height up the primary coverts, the top feathers, will completely cover over the tape and the wing actually looks more or less normal when it's in normal position against the body. Do both wings, as my guy could get enough high to get over a railing with only one wing taped, but not both. Done right, he or his brother won't see the tape at all, and he definitely will not be able to leave your balcony. My bird had full extension/use of both wings, just was not able to fly. It's really important he stays on your balcony for a while yet.

Karyn


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

can he stand at all. I have a handicapped flightless pigeon looking for a companion. if he could walk i could try but from near detroit.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

KO Loft said:


> can he stand at all. I have a handicapped flightless pigeon looking for a companion. if he could walk i could try but from near detroit.


If they can get the legs straightened out while still young, he should be able to hopefully walk.


----------



## moongalz (Jun 9, 2010)

Aw I hope the little guy is doing alright. I liked reading the updates. Now im scared 4 the two baby pigeons on my balcony. Were up 6 levels and the balcony isn't enclosed, should I be worried? the two babies are 1 week old, they look so silly right now.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 2, 2010)

ok, here are some updates and answers.
between work and my commute we are gone 60+ hours a week, so I truly don't have a lot of time to invest in lou. however, we have been keeping his legs taped, although we see slow and minimal improvement. he appears to rest his weight on his entire lower leg, his "knees" never straighten out, and his right leg would still splay badly is left untaped. when his legs are taped up, one fit sits straight and one is at an angle, but he is learning to stand sort of. he is developing what look like callouses on the undersides of his knees, from resting his weight there I think. So, I figure unless someone can get him and keep him a a pet, his best bet is to learn to make do. (my neighbor may or may not invest herself in a vet visit later this week)
his parents and sibling still visit him regularly. he has left the balcony some days, and been returned by the neighbors when I get home from work. He eats seed from a dish and drinks water from a bowl. He does not peck at us when we adjust his taped legs, nor has he developed any obvious sores, or signs of distress from my primitive taping adventures. in fact when I leave him un-taped, he has trouble getting around more, and gets "stuck"
today the kids took him flying, they took him ot and he flew around and he still can't land anywhere but the ground, but we think it's probably good to exercise his wings at least. after his flying practice they aimed him at the balcony, and he made it! he landed successfully on the floor of the balcony, so that makes me hopeful
anyone want a nice pigeon pet? free, you pick up


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Mercury, thanks for your continued efforts for this little guy, some photos would be very helpful.

Rackerman and KO Loft, it looks like this guy may be able to live in a pet/caregiver situation, and he would not make it on his own in the wild, at least with what I am picturing so far. If any of you guys could figure out how to get this little guy picked up for some more help, it sure would be good. Mercury, perhaps a friendly trucker heading their way, where you could box Lou up for a day trip? Thanks for the update and anyone with any ideas they would be welcome.

Karyn


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I just sent a private message to Mercury, to see if he/she can get the bird to me to help! I will update as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

rackerman said:


> I just sent a private message to Mercury, to see if he/she can get the bird to me to help! I will update as soon as I hear anything.


That was kind of you. Hope you can help, as this little one doesn't seem to have many options.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> That was kind of you. Hope you can help, as this little one doesn't seem to have many options.


I am willing and want too help, lets see what happens. The only thing is getting the bird here. We are 2 1/2 hours away.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I still have heard nothing? I want to help too!!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Still have heard nothing............ I hope this baby is ok!!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Seems like he commutes a lot, possibly absent for periods of time, let's hope that's what's going on. Hang in the Rackerman.

Karyn


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Dobato said:


> Seems like he commutes a lot, possibly absent for periods of time, let's hope that's what's going on. Hang in the Rackerman.
> 
> Karyn


I wonder, if he commutes a lot, who's taking care of him? How will the little one heal that way.........


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

From what I am picturing, he is on Mercury's balcony with food and water and perhaps family/neighbors help out if he goes astray/feeding, good question, I wish I knew better what to tell you.

Karyn


----------



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

I also had a splayed roller pigeon about 3weeks old about a year ago. Lost him about 2 weeks after it all started. I now have a 1month old German Owl Pigeon doing great. Eating, drinking walking ect... Now as of last night. One splayled leg!!?!! Why? He still hasn't tried to fly yet. Full of energy, his parents clean him but have no idea why. I have a hard flooring in the bed area and a tight rat wire like outside flooring. No slippery surfaces. Will make the best of it. Hope the other leg stays the way it is.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

jbcanne said:


> I also had a splayed roller pigeon about 3weeks old about a year ago. Lost him about 2 weeks after it all started. I now have a 1month old German Owl Pigeon doing great. Eating, drinking walking ect... Now as of last night. One splayled leg!!?!! Why? He still hasn't tried to fly yet. Full of energy, his parents clean him but have no idea why. I have a hard flooring in the bed area and a tight rat wire like outside flooring. No slippery surfaces. Will make the best of it. Hope the other leg stays the way it is.




They need traction underneath their feet such as twigs, tobacco stems, straw or a towel. 
This may be repairable for your baby if you act now and tape the legs. Please follow instructions already posted in this thread.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jbcanne said:


> I also had a splayed roller pigeon about 3weeks old about a year ago. Lost him about 2 weeks after it all started. I now have a 1month old German Owl Pigeon doing great. Eating, drinking walking ect... Now as of last night. One splayled leg!!?!! Why? He still hasn't tried to fly yet. Full of energy, his parents clean him but have no idea why. I have a hard flooring in the bed area and a tight rat wire like outside flooring. No slippery surfaces. Will make the best of it. Hope the other leg stays the way it is.


"Making the best of it" won't do for the bird. He will be crippled for life, and most likely unable to walk. What kind of life is that. Not really fair to him. You can fix it, if you do it now. Just follow the posted instructions. If you keep them on a hard surface without enough nesting material, that will cause splayed leg.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 2, 2010)

well, as a final update, our pigeon finally flew the coop. we saw him around the roof for 3 days, then he came back to the balcony, let us hold him and remove his tape. his legs were not straight, but he had gained so much mobility it was amazing. he scooted around ate some seed, drank some water and took off. in the 12 days since then, I see him sometimes, twice he even came to the balcony to eat, but he definately is unwilling to be captured now. He seems to be making the best of it.

The parent pigeons have laid 2 new eggs on our balcony now, and the pigeon familes from the other buildings are trying to move in too.

I would like to thank everyone for their techinical adivice, photo links, etc on how to attempt to fix splay leg. I will also add (in good spirits) that I stayed away from this forum after awhile, as I felt too much pressure to do more than I could for this bird. I understand most of the readers and members here are avid bird lovers, and perhaps I just chose the wrong forum to ask for advice in. In all honesty, I am a single mother with 2 kids and a home to keep up with, working 50+ hours a week. there was only so much left over for the stray crippled bird that landed on my balcony as a baby. I wanted to feel kind hearted and generous in my small attempt to help, and often after reading the replies here, I felt inadequate and cruel instead.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Mercury, I wanted to thank for the update on how things turned out for this little one. There is certainly no doubt that the efforts and care you extended to him have given him a opportunity to live out his life with a good chance at success, I am sure he would not be alive right now without your intervention. I am sorry that if anything said here made you feel inadequate in the job you were doing and the way you did it or made you feel questioned in having a kind heart, there was never a question in my mind on this. Please don't be a stranger or hesitate to visit again if you ever need help or advice in the future. You did good.

Karyn


----------

